# Weiterleitung auf Teamspeak server.



## Dark Cluod (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo.

Folgende Ausgangssituation:
zu Hause läuft ein TS3 Server. (dynamische ip adresse, port 9987)
um ihn zu erreichen hab ich einen dyndns account damit "gekoppelt". (example.dyndns.org)
unsere Hompage ist bei T-online (Hompage Basic) gehostet. (http://www.example.de)

mit example.dyndns.org:9987 komme ich aus TS3 Client auf den TS3 Server.
jetzt hätte ich gerne eine subdomain (ts3.example.de) mit der ich mich auf den TS3-Server connecten kann.
T-Online lässt nur eine weiterleitung auf ein verzeichnis innerhalb der Hompage (hier z.B. http://www.example.de/ts3/) zu oder auf ein anderes Produkt innerhalb von t-online.

meine idee war dann mittels php aus diesem Verzeichnis auf den ts3 server zu verweisen

```
<?php
header('Location: example.dyndns.org:9987');
?>
```

zusammengefasst:
ich schicke die anfrage von ts3.example.com an http://www.example.de/ts3/index.php und von dort aus an example.dyndns.org:9987 und der wiederum an meinen TS3 server.

das klappt aber nicht.
Ich vermute, es liegt an den Ports oder liege ich da falsch?


----------

